# Headlight Bulb Replacement



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

One of my low beam bulbs just went out the other day. I ordered some nice, upgraded bulbs for the car. They should be arriving next week. As I recall, someone on here said changing bulbs in the EOS is a nightmare. Am I remembering that correctly or am I nuts? Normally, I'd just go look but the spouse took the EOS to work today.

THANKS ALL ! !


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

I just did my low beam headlights a few weeks ago...just pop the lid off the back of the headlight, grab the old one and swap for a new one. Pretty simple; just had to be careful I didn't touch the bulbs with bare hands or anything. I ended up trying out some Nighthawks...so far, so good.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, sounds like your common Auto Light Bulb Change. I could have sworn someone said it was a holy nightmare. Glad to hear it is standard.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The true nightmare is changing bulbs on a B6 Passat. You have to either disassemble parts or purchase and train a small monkey to do it for you.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I did replace them and it was EASY!! It was all laid out well and was super quick to do. I "upgraded" to Xenon like bulbs. Typically when I do that in my cars, I don't really notice a difference. Such is not the case here! With the EOS' existing projector headlights, combining them with these bulbs makes for a true Xenon look. My car really looks like it came with factory Xenon lights! I'm very happy with the upgrade!


----------

